# Galaxy double IPA



## a1149913 (16/4/15)

What do you guys think?

http://www.themadfermentationist.com/2011/09/galaxy-hopped-double-ipa.html


----------



## a1149913 (18/4/15)

No love for galaxy


----------



## siege (18/4/15)

Lotta love for galaxy, but it seems like every micro in Australia does too now. So I don't know when I'll next be able to buy some, and this recipe uses 200g in 17L?? Holy balls. Also the bitterness is very far into the Imperial IPA range, let alone double.

Don't think I'll be blowing all my galaxy in one go if I get to buy any this year.


----------



## a1149913 (19/4/15)

http://shop.beerbelly.com.au/galaxy-hops-pellets-1000gm.html


----------



## paulyman (19/4/15)

I did an all galaxy IPA last year before I knew about the shortage, it was really nice. Galaxy is harsh for bittering, but it wasn't over the top.

I wouldn't be using all my galaxy in one hit if I had any though. Pretty hard to find now. If you check out that link it says out of stock.


----------



## sponge (19/4/15)

There's too many other delicious, fruity hops out now to worry about galaxy being MIA (IMO).


----------



## paulyman (19/4/15)

sponge said:


> There's too many other delicious, fruity hops out now to worry about galaxy being MIA (IMO).


The first rule of hop club is...


----------



## indica86 (19/4/15)

Jacob Thomas said:


> http://shop.beerbelly.com.au/galaxy-hops-pellets-1000gm.html


Crop Year 2011


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/4/15)

I feel happy to have a Galaxy Ale Bottled in storage. It was a beauity kegged. Its a slight undercarbonated bottled but getting better with age..
I'd like some ryzolmes! Like anyone else.
So when then?

I dont really understand this resistance or pollitics or whatever of Hops or any good strain of plants/vegatibles etc. Give it to the world.
Isnt it like a patent on a recipe? You cant Patent a recipe. A slight alteration and its a unique recipe etc.
Someone follows a patent recipe in thier own kitchen its not the same thing.
My home grown Cascade are not the same as the original etc.


----------



## indica86 (19/4/15)

Well different to a Patent on a recipe. Genetic make up is a lot more work or happy chance than combining a few ingredients.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/4/15)

Then Its fair to say there is a shortage of Galaxy. -_-


----------



## sponge (20/4/15)

paulyman said:


> The first rule of hop club is...


...to wait patiently for the invite to the hop club.

I can't wait to learn rule two.


----------



## a1149913 (29/4/15)

Well i made a slightly modified version of this on the weekend. Went well  

View attachment Galaxy Dust.pdf


----------



## Cocko (29/4/15)

Sorry for OT but, JT, that rig is awesome!! Good build mate!

Carry on...


----------



## a1149913 (29/4/15)

Thanks mate! I thoroughly enjoyed building it, and love using it even more!


----------



## a1149913 (29/4/15)

This time i'm sorry to get OT! I've just realised you sell hops, and more importantly Mandarina Bavaria! Finally i can give this treat a go: http://www.craftedpours.com/homebrew-recipe/tangerine-dream-dark-red-rye-ipa-homebrew-recipe-with-heavy-tangerine-notes

I've been waiting so long for this!


----------



## Cocko (29/4/15)

We have 2015 Galaxy being weighed up tonight too..... Shhh..... the wait is over!


----------



## dave.wilton (29/4/15)

Cocko said:


> We have 2015 Galaxy being weighed up tonight too..... Shhh..... the wait is over!


I will be over to you as soon as these are for sale! Mark said end of May glad it's coming sooner. Need it for my merri mashers comp ipa entry


----------



## Spiesy (30/4/15)

dave.wilton said:


> I will be over to you as soon as these are for sale! Mark said end of May glad it's coming sooner. Need it for my merri mashers comp ipa entry


Better be quick, mate. Half of them are gone already.


----------



## dave.wilton (30/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> Better be quick, mate. Half of them are gone already.


I made the mistake of looking on the iPhone app. For some reason only one of the Australian hops show on that. 

Got my order in.


----------



## Spiesy (30/4/15)

dave.wilton said:


> I made the mistake of looking on the iPhone app. For some reason only one of the Australian hops show on that.
> 
> Got my order in.


This is OT, out of respect of this thread I'll PM you.


----------

